# BDM holster



## hornet41 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking for a holster for my BDM. Not having much luck. Will a holster for a Hi Power work?? Suggestions welcome!!


----------



## genstab (May 24, 2012)

You could get a nylon Passport #4 which will fit. I keep the BDM I carry in the car in one. Also fits the Hi-Power and FN HP-DA (get a size 3 for the Compact). America's Gun Shop has them.

Best regards,
Bill in Cleveland


----------

